# Cocolate Lab Pups



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a litter of 9 Chocolate lab pups that were whelped on 3-22-08. Both parents come from excellent FT and HT bloodlines and are OFA -Excellent and have CERF clearance. The sire is: Dreamcatchers Nothin To It MH, QAA "Tank". The dam is: Elwood's High Brass Cash "Jiffy". Go to http://www.highbrasskennels.com/jif_dream.htm for further information or e-mail me at [email protected] of PM me. Thank you.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice looking litter of chocos.

Here is another place you might want to advertise the litter.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=31


----------

